# Winter Hunting for wabbit and squirrel



## croyboy202 (Feb 8, 2010)

What is the best time to hunt for rabbit and squirrel in the winter, would it be mornin, or warmest part of the day.
and I have the Gamo CFX pellet gun, should I sit at the rabbits holes and wait or walk around
What do u do?
Zankyou


----------



## croyboy202 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah thanks
i read bout the cold snap and how they r out
but i wasnt sure wen they came out 
ill try the mornin
Thanks


----------

